# Offense...



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

...was lacking in the Lakers' series, and that is what ultimately cost them any chance to advance in the playoffs.

With Robinson and Steve Smith aging, the Spurs need to find an alternative in scoring to Duncan. They have Parker...but really no other scorers — Daniels is a defensive asset — where will they find someone (besides Duncan) who can consistently fill it up?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Right, their defense was good but they absolutely had no scoring...thats what killed em


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Hmmm, looking at what is on offer, I have no idea who they could pick up to fill that scoring void on a consistent basis. Plenty that can do it sporadically, but consistency is needed


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*What would it take*

to get Glenn Robinson from Milw? Better scoring threat then Danny Ferry... big contract though...

Lamond Murray has a cheap contract... what could SA give Clev for Murray?

Steal someone from Portland's bank vault.... Reuben Patterson?

Richard Hamilton from Wash?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: What would it take*



> Originally posted by *Mongolmike *
> 
> 
> Steal someone from Portland's bank vault.... Reuben Patterson?


I wouldn't necessarily consider Patterson a scorer.

Maybe they shold take a risk on like Devean George of the Lakers. He is a FA this summer


----------



## DLewis (Jun 12, 2002)

Why not attempt to get Spree from New York? I have heard the aging argument ,but if you look at the fact that he put up about 20 points a game playing against bigger defenders as well as guarding the opposing superstar, the you will see that he still has enough skill to help the Spurs. Also, the Spurs need offensive help in the playoffs and Spree consistently increases his scoring in the playoffs from about 20 ppg to around 26ppg. Remember 1999?


One more fact Spree logged 42 min/game


----------



## DLewis (Jun 12, 2002)

Why not attempt to get Spree from New York? I have heard the aging argument ,but if you look at the fact that he put up about 20 points a game playing against bigger defenders as well as guarding the opposing superstar, the you will see that he still has enough skill to help the Spurs. Also, the Spurs need offensive help in the playoffs and Spree consistently increases his scoring in the playoffs from about 20 ppg to around 26ppg. Remember 1999?


One more fact Spree logged 42 min/game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*What's up with Smith?*

Almost every time he plays the Lakers he plays awful. Half way through the season he was shooting 56% on 3s, since then he has been way off on his shot.


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

they need to try to get D. Anderson back or sign B. wells some body who plays the game with emotion and who can run the floor and give them a 3rd person who can score or try get kittles from the nets or somebody of the form


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

kerry kittles ? Jason Kidd may be. LoL
i think they should trade Steve Smith right now for a best SG, i think sprewell would be a perfect fit here.
Let Robinson finish his carrer here, no one will give us much in return and at least we will have a big body to trow against shaq.
They need to resign their key free agents (bowen and Malik Rose) and trade Smith and someone else or draft picks for Sprewell. i think that can help a lot this team to win right now, which is need in order to convince duncan to stay here.
Making a rush for kidd next year isnt is a must. they have tony parker and antonio daniels so i think they better look for others big FreeAgents.
i think they should do this in offseason:
resign bruce bowen and malik rose, let the others FA go or resign them at minimum salary.
trade steve smith and fillers for latrel sprewell
make a rush for someone like erick strickland for bench help

look at what you have:
Parker/Daniels
Sprewell/strickland/
bowen/ferry
duncan/bryant/parks
robinson/rose

i think they can do a lot of damage to a lakers team.


----------

